# Its Done



## Ron Nichols (Mar 19, 2022)

Wanted to take a moment and share a few snaps of my completed DX Whizzer. Long story on the build and while I realize it is not 'correct' in every detail, please know that I built it with a focus on a look I was after. Shamelessly copied the colour scheme from another Caber. Much generous advice and help came from the CABE family especially Al Tost. Thank you. Thru a buddy, who sold me the bones of this bike and is a journalist, it was featured in the Classic Motorcycle magazine December 2021 issue. Hope I don't offend the purists out there. With 525 miles on it I am loving the ride.


----------



## Howard Gordon (Mar 19, 2022)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 19, 2022)

Nice bike; nice deck & siding.

The round circular artwork reminds me of the kriegen barb wire on my relatives’ farm land near the coast; (wanted to save a souvenir piece of iron, but it crumbled in my fingers).


----------



## Boris (Mar 19, 2022)

Very nice!


----------

